
The man behind Apple's Insanely cool products - zizou
http://nostaljigs.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=97
======
zatang
Dont get how this guy comes up with such innovative designs at such a pace...

------
zizou
does he have anotyhe roption with steve behind him :P well chk out G5 for one
of his best creations..and also the isub woofer..

